# Bushes won't grow



## xoeffy (Jul 30, 2013)

Does anyone know why these bushes won't grow? I've made sure that there's space all around them so I'm not sure why they won't grow but I really want some in front of my house. Please help!


----------



## Shonnie666 (Jul 30, 2013)

I have found that if you have too many bushes/trees within a certain amount of space then more wont grow, i'm not sure what the area around that looks like in your town (from the picture it looks pretty spacious, so I don't think that is your problem) but I thought I would share just incase there are alot of trees/bushes where the image doesn't show

- - - Post Merge - - -

I think the limit is somewhere around 15 in a 7x7 space or something like that

- - - Post Merge - - -

It's annoying me also, because I am trying to line around the outside of all my paths with bushes but there are spaces everywhere >.<


----------



## audie (Jul 30, 2013)

I've tried the same thing and i think its because they won't grow with only one space between them and your house, they'll grow if you move them down a space though!


----------



## xoeffy (Jul 30, 2013)

My town is really spacious at the moment so I don't think that's it but that's good to know haha 

Yeah I though that could be it but if I move it down a space it will be too close to the river I think and then my path will be all messed up. Ah I guess I just won't be able to plant them by my house  Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## mayortash (Jul 30, 2013)

It's either too close to your house or dead spots. Because whilst there's no limit on how many trees and bushes you can plant you can't totally carpet your town with them otherwise how would your villagers be able to walk around


----------



## Shonnie666 (Jul 30, 2013)

Hate those dead spots 
Wasted a perfectly good line ;_;


----------



## mooferz (Jul 30, 2013)

I really hate that you can't plant trees and bushes right next to buildings. It ruined my plans for some fancy schmancy walkways. 

Though the bad thing about planting too many trees and bushes is that smaller villagers like mice and frogs are extremely hard to find, especially during hide and seek, lol.


----------



## mayortash (Jul 30, 2013)

Shonnie666 said:


> Hate those dead spots
> Wasted a perfectly good line ;_;
> 
> View attachment 8719



Boo, that's a pain. What about trying to plant clovers there or something? So it's still a line but make a feature of the break. 
 Ps, your town looks brilliant.


----------



## Shonnie666 (Jul 30, 2013)

mooferz said:


> I really hate that you can't plant trees and bushes right next to buildings. It ruined my plans for some fancy schmancy walkways.
> 
> Though the bad thing about planting too many trees and bushes is that smaller villagers like mice and frogs are extremely hard to find, especially during hide and seek, lol.



Yeah, I was pretty mad at this also, I wanted to have bushes surrounding the side and behind my bench, for a closed in chilling spot. Had to settle for this:


- - - Post Merge - - -



mayortash said:


> Boo, that's a pain. What about trying to plant clovers there or something? So it's still a line but make a feature of the break.
> Ps, your town looks brilliant.



Yup, it certainly is 
And I dunno, I'll see what I can do with it, I can just make that the entrance to the flower patch or something xD
And thank you! ^^ It looks a little different now, the flowers below me are now surrounded with bushes also, I am trying to close in a bunch of hybrid growing gardens 
Plus I really like how a path looks surrounded by bushes, but the spaces are a complete pain >.<


----------



## xoeffy (Jul 30, 2013)

Your town looks amazing Shonnie666! I'm jealous. Question though, when you planted your bushes, did you have to remove the path around it for it to grow or does it not affect it?


----------



## kimmy27 (Jul 31, 2013)

I didn't even know you had dead spots >< ohh no..


----------



## Pogo (Jul 31, 2013)

Where do you get the bushes?
Ive seen them at the island once, but they take a while to buy enough to decorate a huge area, and Ive never seen them since


----------



## kimmy27 (Jul 31, 2013)

Pogo said:


> Where do you get the bushes?
> Ive seen them at the island once, but they take a while to buy enough to decorate a huge area, and Ive never seen them since



you get them from the gardening store. once it merges with nooks. (TIY upgrade I think?)


----------



## Pogo (Jul 31, 2013)

kimmy27 said:


> you get them from the gardening store. once it merges with nooks. (TIY upgrade I think?)



Ah cool, can you buy more than one per day?


----------



## kimmy27 (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm not sure, Im getting the upgrade tomorrow


----------



## Bubble Pop (Jul 31, 2013)

You can buy two a day from TIY. 

I'm landscaping my town atm and I'm living in fear of dead spots... 

I'm not sure how helpful it can be really, and I've not tried it myself, but I believe you can change the dead spots around by creating a new character, I've seen people comment on the villager house placement thread about it.


----------



## Shonnie666 (Jul 31, 2013)

xoeffy said:


> Your town looks amazing Shonnie666! I'm jealous. Question though, when you planted your bushes, did you have to remove the path around it for it to grow or does it not affect it?



At first I didn't, in a different area, and about 3 didn't grow so the next line I done I removed any flowers and paths surrounding but I still got bushes that didn't grow :/

So I guess it didn't matter, but I still remove anything in the way anyway just incase xD

And thank you! ^^ It's not that great, I have only been playing a couple of weeks and there is ALOT of work still to do 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Pogo said:


> Where do you get the bushes?
> Ive seen them at the island once, but they take a while to buy enough to decorate a huge area, and Ive never seen them since



If I don't have them on my own island then I keep going to Club Tortimer untill I find an island with them, then spend alot of time doing tours for medals to grab a bunch xD


----------



## rkb1723 (Oct 19, 2014)

mooferz said:


> I really hate that you can't plant trees and bushes right next to buildings. It ruined my plans for some fancy schmancy walkways.
> 
> Though the bad thing about planting too many trees and bushes is that smaller villagers like mice and frogs are extremely hard to find, especially during hide and seek, lol.



Yeah, in fact in the hide-and-seek tours a lot of the animals in the advanced tour are in fact small/skinny villager types. When I tried to make an enclosure of bushes around my plaza there was a horizontal line of 5 bushes with one corner bush and 9 bushes below the corner bush for a total of 14 in 1 "line". After the 10th in "line" the 11th died with the 12th, 13th, and 14th lived. Is there a limit to how many can be in row touching each other? Most of my bush problems come from trying to make a "fence" of bushes which always has one bush that dies ruining the whole thing.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shonnie666 said:


> Hate those dead spots
> Wasted a perfectly good line ;_;
> 
> View attachment 8719



That picture... It makes me die a little on the inside. But really it is quite a hassle trying to plant bushes only to see that happen. Especially if you blow 70 island medals buying yellow hibiscus plants only to see one of the 14 die!


----------



## Zulehan (Oct 19, 2014)

xoeffy said:


> Does anyone know why these bushes won't grow? I've made sure that there's space all around them so I'm not sure why they won't grow but I really want some in front of my house. Please help!
> 
> View attachment 8662


Maybe somebody already said this and I just missed it:

The bushes need to be two square spaces away from the front of your house, rather than one.


----------



## Luna_Solara (Oct 19, 2014)

rkb1723 said:


> When I tried to make an enclosure of bushes around my plaza there was a horizontal line of 5 bushes with one corner bush and 9 bushes below the corner bush for a total of 14 in 1 "line". After the 10th in "line" the 11th died with the 12th, 13th, and 14th lived. Is there a limit to how many can be in row touching each other? Most of my bush problems come from trying to make a "fence" of bushes which always has one bush that dies ruining the whole thing.



I think the magic number is either 12 or 13, you may have hit dead spots though.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zulehan said:


> Maybe somebody already said this and I just missed it:
> 
> The bushes need to be two square spaces away from the front of your house, rather than one.



I've got bushes that have 1 space between the house and the bush itself.


----------



## TehyaFaye (Oct 19, 2014)

Oh dear. D: Makes me wonder if I ought to plant the bushes first and then place the PWPs.


----------



## stitchmaker (Oct 19, 2014)

Planting the bushes first might help.  When you try for the PWP it will show you what will get removed.
So if too close you'll lose the shrubs.

For the TC try using 2 trees in different spots to see if they'll take.  Tree is only 60 bells.
I went online and found a QR bush.  Used it in one of my dead spots.  
I planted two trees in the same spot as you did.  They didn't take.  Tried again and moved them one space left and right.
So they were on the side of the house and not in front of the house.  They took and once they were grown I made them into stumps.


----------



## Zulehan (Oct 19, 2014)

Luna_Solara said:


> I've got bushes that have 1 space between the house and the bush itself.


I referred specifically to the front of the house.


----------



## Ankhes (Oct 19, 2014)

stitchmaker said:


> Planting the bushes first might help.  When you try for the PWP it will show you what will get removed.
> So if too close you'll lose the shrubs.
> 
> For the TC try using 2 trees in different spots to see if they'll take.  Tree is only 60 bells.
> ...



Stitchmaker, where did you find the bush qr you are using?  I found only one and it's made to look like it's in a pot, so it's not what I want to fill out my bush "dead spots."  Can you give a link to where you found it?  My search turned up nil.


----------



## stitchmaker (Oct 20, 2014)

http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=35727634
For the shrub QR.  I place them around 4 flowers and removed the flower bed PWP.


----------



## Ankhes (Oct 20, 2014)

Oh, that's great!  Thank you!  I wish that had come up for me when I searched.


----------



## Luna_Solara (Oct 22, 2014)

Zulehan said:


> I referred specifically to the front of the house.



Sorry, misread what you said.


----------



## JefferyTheCoolGuy (Oct 22, 2014)

who neeeds bushes?? just put a house there annd its look okay!


----------

